# Mt Dutton VS Wasatch LE archery bull



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a better chance to draw MT Dutton tag for a bull VS the Wasatch. I know their are are not a lot of fans of the Wasatch but I know the area pretty well and know where to find some elk. The success for MT Dutton seems better though. 

So do I wait to draw a unit I know? Or do I draw a new unit sooner with better success rate? 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I would say it depends on the time you have to scout. If you get out a couple times a month at least for the weekend to learn the unit not necessarily locate elk while scouting because elk move all over and where you find them in june wont be the place you find them august most likely I would go with Mt Dutton. I know a guy that got a 366 bull on Mt Dutton a couple years ago. If you dont have a lot of time to scout wait and go for the Wasatch are my thoughts.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I can tell you the Dutton is one rough tag for archery. I had the muzzy tag in 2010 and yes there are stud Bulls on that unit, but it is rough going. You'll need to have the time to scout and find the wallows. Don't know much about the Wasatch, but the Dutton is easier to draw for a reason on archery and one of the harder tags to draw for muzzy and especially rifle.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

There was some really nice bulls that came off the Wasatch last year! If you know the unit and live close I would do the Wasatch. I will be saving points for elk soon and am putting in for the manti. I know there are better units out there but I know the country well and have seen some stud bulls!!


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Brendo
I didn't know u hunted the Manti. I hunted it for a weekend and found one bulls. It was a ton of fun. I have considered putting in there also with the Wasatch, to see which one I draw first. Only been on the north side of the Manti. I have wanted to try around the Joe's valley area for some fun but never been there.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

How many point do you have? You need to know dutton very well to find the big Bulls. It is a rough mean unit. We had 3 tags on it last year and shot 2 of 3 but also hunted for 20 days


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

My buddy and his lady had dutton tags. Some big elk but a hard archery hunt. They spent a lot of time there, but tag soup.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

How many points do you currently have? With the number of tags offered on the Wasatch you may be surprised to see how your odds flip towards the Wasatch actually being the "easier" unit to draw!

Going back to 2007 the difference in average hunter success rate is negligible... 32.5% Wasatch & 30.1% Mt. Dutton. 
The Wasatch appears to have a slight edge in age class... 6.6 year old bull average for Wasatch vs. 5.9 year old average for Mt. Dutton (3 year averages).
For all intents and purposes Manti is statistically a mirror image of Wasatch, 34.9% average success and 6.4 year old bulls (3 year average). I spent some time down there on the early rifle last year, most of the time in the Miller Flat area north of Joe's Valley, saw about a half dozen bulls.

Throw that all out the window though because I would tell you to pick the unit that you already know best unless you have an awful lot of time to dedicate to learning a new unit.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Had the same dilemma a few years ago. After doing research, the Wasatch is a lot better idea if you know it. The dutton puts out some great archery Bulls, but everyone I've talked to that has archery hunted it says they knew the unit well going into it, and still had a very rough hunt.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

utahhunter678 said:


> Brendo
> I didn't know u hunted the Manti. I hunted it for a weekend and found one bulls. It was a ton of fun. I have considered putting in there also with the Wasatch, to see which one I draw first. Only been on the north side of the Manti. I have wanted to try around the Joe's valley area for some fun but never been there.


Yep, I spend most of my time on the manti. Partially because my family has a cabin on the north end of it but I just love the area. I posted some videos earlier in the year on some bucks, bulls and bears that we had found during the scouting season. ill post a link so you can check it out. We saw some really nice bucks this year I forgot my phone skope pretty much everytime we saw them unfortunately. so I dont really have any videos of the good bucks. but here it is.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Brendo
That was a sweet video. I will prob stick to the Wasatch and the manti. They are the only 2 units I know. If I draw the manti u will have to come with and point me in the right direction. I know the manti a little but not as good as the Wasatch. The Wasatch is crazy. I hunted for 3 years and seem to find the elk only in one small region. It is crazy like that u can glass/scout/hike the Wasatch and not find or hear crap. Then when u finally find where they frequent it is like elk heaven. I had a cow tag for the unit last year and I ended up finding the bulls. I had 2 spike at 200 yards just loligagging in the meadow for like 2 minutes. First year without a spike tag, Epic fail! Had bulls bulging all night and in the morning. Just couldn't get close to the cows. We were so close to this bulging bull that my 9 year old could smell him. (I love that smell) Definitely going back to that area to hunt spike/cow with the bow. I want to learn it really well so when I draw I know the area like the back of my hand. I found a guzzler in the side of the mountain in the middle of the forest. It is not on the map either. Love finding treasures like that. Unless you put in the work u would never find som likesomething like that. It is surrounded by trees on a relatively steep hill. Elk sign all over that thing. 

I only have 3 points. With archery it is only a 20% to draw. But it is the same for Manti also. I am sure I prob have 2 or 3 more years to learn the unit. We will see.


----------

